# uk red tegu prices!



## stevienew (Nov 6, 2007)

Local shop,near to oxford uk.Two 12 inch red tegu's Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â£220 each :shock: .Looking through this site i should move to america!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

How much would that be ib U.S.?


----------



## stevienew (Nov 6, 2007)

Yahoo currency converter Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â£1=$2.083,so $459 dollars for red tegus.Uk prices ranging from Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â£160 to local price of Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â£220.Same shop quoted anything up to Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â£1000 for a white head tegu :x .


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats a lot for them, dang.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't get any ideas Bobby!!! We like US prices.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Don't get any ideas Bobby!!! We like US prices.



LOL, oh boy, I have an idea. :roll: :idea: 

Just kidding, I always try to keep my prices fair. :wink:


----------



## dorton (Nov 6, 2007)

We like them fair.


----------



## stevienew (Nov 7, 2007)

I would like your fair prices also and fuel ,nearly Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â£1 =$2.08 a litre at the moment.Recent article in paper of a woman caught by customs with an iguana in her bra.Hmm, maybe a way of getting an extreme giant after all.


----------



## olympus (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll wait to see you in the reptile news section of the forum. Man gets tagged with tegu.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh man, I could never jack the price like that, but I bet it costs a little bit to get them over there.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 7, 2007)

glad i live in the good old us of a


----------

